# MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*~Please also post a short response with your vote~
~Especially if you say NO, I really want to hear why~ * 
This is an important poll concerning the lack of "Tip-Chip" for our MK4 09A Tiptronic Transmission. GIAC has produced a TCU Tip-Chip for Passats and some Audi's but has not released one for our Hitachi software based Tips. It is understood that this is more difficult in our version due to the fact that the Bosch controlling software was not used. A Hitachi version would require more ground floor work and this is the suspected reason for the delay.
So far GIAC has had very little to say on whether this is a product they will be developing. A few "maybe someday" type responses have been received but otherwise nothing very positive. It would not have to be GIAC though, perhaps APR, REVO or others would like to step up and serve our market. GIAC however was the most likely candidate due to the their past experience with them. This poll's results could help us convince them to start on this now. A rather sharp increase in MK4 Tiptronic members has really been noticed lately so I imagine the market is there and increasing each day.
In other "Tip-Chips" the changes have been good, such as:
*Shift Delay in Tip Mode reduced from .8 sec to .2 Sec
*Later and Firmer Shifts in Auto Mode
*A Firmer Shift is better for the TC and other parts possibly reducing wear
*Just to be clear. This is not an ECU chip, it only controls the tranny* 
Based on past Tip Chip costs it would prob be around $300 upon release and should work with any other ECU chip, custom or even stock.
This product does not exist and this is not a Group-Buy or Pre-Order. Just a feeler but please think carefully and help support the performance market for our cars.
*~Please also post a short response with your vote~
~Especially if you say NO, I really want to hear why~ * 


_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 10:34 PM 11-18-2003_


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I'm inizzle fo shizzle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hurleysurf24 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Perfekt)*

I'd love to see one, but I just dont know how much longer I will be keeping the car.
I've gone through three trannies allready, it seems that the Tiptronic transmission is inheriently weak. 
But yea, this is def something to look into.


----------



## NFS7 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Hurleysurf24)*

while the hitachi tiptronic probably isnt better than the Passat/Audi BOSCH unit, I do admit there might be a potential in this market. At this point in time, I think the most we can do is gather information about it, and test the limits of it. This transmission is relatively new and has only been in place since 02.5+ MY MK4 1.8ts. The future of this transmission is also up in the air as who knows what type of auto tranny the next MK5 will employ. We may be a few, but we are a dedicated bunch and I know we can make something happen out of this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skooter (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (NFS7)*

Anything to get smoother crisp sifting without the delay AM SO IN!!!
Skooter


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

My check is waiting for whomever brings this to market.
C'mon APR, if you can recalibrate the RS6 tranny, this can't be any harder.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_*~Please also post a short response with your vote~ * 
This is an important poll concerning the lack of "Tip-Chip" for our MK4 09A Tiptronic Transmission. GIAC has produced a TCU Tip-Chip for Passats and some Audi's but has not released one for our Hitachi software based Tips. It is understood that this is more difficult in our version due to the fact that the Bosch controlling software was not used. A Hitachi version would require more ground floor work and this is the suspected reason for the delay.
So far GIAC has had very little to say on whether this is a product they will be developing. A few "maybe someday" type responses have been received but otherwise nothing very positive. It would not have to be GIAC though, perhaps APR, REVO or others would like to step up and serve our market. GIAC however was the most likely candidate due to the their past experience with them. This poll's results could help us convince them to start on this now. A rather sharp increase in MK4 Tiptronic members has really been noticed lately so I imagine the market is there and increasing each day.
In other "Tip-Chips" the changes have been good, such as:
*Shift Delay in Tip Mode reduced from .8 sec to .2 Sec
*Later and Firmer Shifts in Auto Mode
*A Firmer Shift is better for the TC and other parts possibly reducing wear
*Just to be clear. This is not an ECU chip, it only controls the tranny* 
Based on past Tip Chip costs it would prob be around $300 upon release and should work with any other ECU chip, custom or even stock.


I have a few points that have been ignored in the past.
One has anyone done quantitative testing to see if the shift points are not already as quick as they are with the tip chip installed in a Bosch equipped ECU.
Two has anyone done testing to see if infact the Hitachi (I dont' recall it being hitachi the one I pulled apart but besides the point) one does not hold the shift as long.
Three has anyone done testing to see if the shifts are in fact not as hard as a tip chipped bosch unit.
Four have any of you considered the fact that when you open the computer for a transverse mounted tip car there is a metal box that is soldered to the board on both sides surrounding the chip preventing tampering and the removal of the stock code for testing, last I checked ( I was the first to open one and attempt to get the stock file) no one was sure of the possible damage to the board if this box was removed or even an attempt to remove was made.
I again am not saying this is impossible or that its a waste of time and money, However having done somwhere upwards of a thousand chips in about 12 months I would say I did no more then 50 tip chips. So factor in that there is no proof that it needs improving. No proof that it can be improved. And the sales numbers are not great, you are asking alot out of a company that already has alot on the table, stuff that they know will work and know there is a market for.


----------



## tackeegti (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I had to say NO BUY..because...the only answer would just to get a manual to solve all problems and delays....if the tip chip was only like $50-$100-$150...i would considering doing it...but i think imma trade my 03 tip 1.8t for a Manual right after the holidays....
sorry guys..this only my opinion..so please dont flame!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (chris86vw)*

You have some good points and questions. I tried for several days straight to get anyone with a Passat or Audi "Tip Chipped" car to give up some info on their experiences but none were willing to step forward. You are right we do not know if the differences will be worth it. We do however know that the current Tip-Mode shift delay is slower than we would like and that here and there it does seem to like to shift much sooner than expected. The point is that we won't know these things until someone looks into them and this is where is starts. The box enclosure will be a problem most likely but then again there is always some obstacle one way or another in all projects.
As far as GIAC having a lot on the table, I agree... they do and that is why I mentioned that it did not have to be them. In fact it doesn't have to be any of the major players. Until someone looks even deeper into it we don't know a lot of things... that's why we need to see if there is a market.
But thanks for the positive feedback and morale boost


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Yes, there is a market. I drive 90% of the time in tip mode and have learned the do's/don'ts of the transmission. If the manuals can have a short shifter for quicker response, then by all means the tiptronic mk4's should have their own toy, also. Pricing should fall around $200, though. GAIC will probably be the one, but all other companies are welcome.
I have found the tip acts differently in several situations. Uphill, downhill, straight line, in the curves, dead stop, rolling start... It acts differently in all. Like I've said, I've _learned_ what it can do and can predict it's behavior. I'm highly interested in the tip chip so the "play" would be lessoned. Develop the tip chip, and people will buy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SaGat1.8T (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (NC Vdub)*

I am definately interested. I have a friend who owns an Audi and has a GIAC tip chip. He told me that after the tip chip was installed, it shifts a lot faster and stiffer, but the car vibrates like a mofo at idle. I hope our tip chip doesn't do that if one's made...


_Modified by SaGat1.8T at 8:41 AM 11-13-2003_


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SaGat1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaGat1.8T* »_but the car vibrates like a mofo at idle. 

I can't see how that would be from a Tip Chip. Perhaps he also changed motor or trans mounts.


----------



## SaGat1.8T (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_
I can't see how that would be from a Tip Chip. Perhaps he also changed motor or trans mounts.

The only mod on his car is the tip chip.


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SaGat1.8T)*

The part I don't quite like about the tip is I can hardly predict what it's going to do next, but then again, I don't drive enough in the tip mode to really get myself familiarize with it - 95% of my mileage is highway miles. 
However, I did noticed the downshift between 3-2(in auto) and 2-1 (in auto) is getting rougher, right after I hit 20,000 miles. 
Back to the question at hand, I am hesistant about the tip chip, first it is relatively new (yes I know GIAC manufactures them for Audi and Passat), I would feel better if this has been in the market for a year or two, and am aware what $300 will buy me, what the gains are... etc.
Having said that, I will most probably turn my car back in in the spring and buy a 5 or 6spd manual. 
But, I do applaud Jetta_1.8Tip for researching on this and trying to turn a group interest into a real reality.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (aspw)*

I got rid of my POS Tip for a 5 speed so I have no say in this....


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Hmmm... 30 votes but only about 10 posts.
Please post a comment with your vote as requested. It helps confirm the vote and gets good discussions going.
Thanks all, this is turning out positive as I expected but I know there are more than 30 Tip's around. If you know anyone with an MK4 Tiptronic please send them a link to this topic.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I would def like to see anything that could alter the tip trany...
theres plenty to be done to the car, more then people think, ask perfekt








though i wont be needing one soon...s.w.a.p...heh


----------



## f00led (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (syktek)*

I drive 100% of the time in Tip mode, I don't let it shift itself. I have noticed improved gas mileage and better all around performance. I just wish every shift was as fast and as firm as 3-4. The tip shifts incredibly fast and hard from 3rd to 4th and from 4th to 5th. Everything else is mushy and delayed all to hell.
Bring the tip chip, the TCM is a seperate unit which OCT said they could chip. Stratmosphere stopped responding to me once I got all the information to them about my current TCM model number. I am not sure if they were confused or if OCT offers this service.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

From what I've read here, and elsewhere, the #1 concern with chipping the Tiptronic cars seems to be the transmission itself and whether it can handle the HP, and more importantly, the Tq increase. A Tip Chip would definitely help alleviate some of those concerns.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (f00led)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f00led* »_I drive 100% of the time in Tip mode, I don't let it shift itself. I have noticed improved gas mileage and better all around performance. I just wish every shift was as fast and as firm as 3-4. The tip shifts incredibly fast and hard from 3rd to 4th and from 4th to 5th. Everything else is mushy and delayed all to hell.

Unless there's a problem with your tranny, the reason the shifts become firmer and faster as you go up through the gears is because there is less of a jump in ratio from one gear to the next. These same characteristics are present somewhat in manual transmissions as well. One more reason I like my 6-speed Tip, because the gearing is spaced much tighter and shifts happen faster and more crisply!


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Pelican18TQA4)*

I'd be all over this chip like I would have done with APR, but found out that since our cars have 2 computers one for the tranny and the other ECU, it is able to be flashed at the dealership. I would be in on a chip for the tranny only if it would be non-flashable, and posibly compattable with other companies ECU's. Just my .02 cents


----------



## PlatinumTurbo (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TwinkleToez)*

I'd be in for sure...if this ever happens


----------



## 03Jetta1.8T (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (PlatinumTurbo)*

I would also like to see the Tip-chip developed. 
I do have something to add to Chris's comments...
The Jatco 5spd TipTronic trans with the Hitachi TCM is programmed with No Coding and is set to the "New Strategy" for Tip shifting. Im sure your aware of the Old Strategy and New Strategy in Tip shifting, and since the AG5 in the B5+'s get the option of recoding to get Old Strategy back, we should as well, and this could be one of the first "Mods" to the Tip-Chip. 
The second "Mod" to the tip-Chip should be faster clutch applications in the lower gears to reduce clutch friction material wear. With the added HP these 1.8T's are making, the AG5 will need all the added protection it can handle.
Those are my thoughts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hurleysurf24 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (03Jetta1.8T)*

I think instead of us bitching about a Tip Chip, we ----- at VW and get a large enough crowd to make a petition or raise attention to the fact that there transmissions are crap.
All 3, yes count them 3, of my transmission have all had the same problem
3-4 sucked, 3 gear downshift sometimes went to first and just sat threre for 5 second ... a car should never downshift into first regardlss unless its at like 25 in second, and a very very slow and slappy transition between all gears except 4-5

I say yes to the tip chip
But what we need to do is source out the problem, the actual Transmission itself. And bring it up to VW that our trannies are not holding up for crap


----------



## GTI dont know (Nov 19, 2001)

had my tranny replaced once.... although i have not had one issue with the new one. Soooo, in all honesty im not bitching about the tranny as much, as others.
But yeah make the damn chip already. I mean atleast let us make the decision if it is worthwhile or not. If it is not worth it, TRUST ME....We will scream it loud and clear. But if it does help, then **** you are going to make money, cause many others are going to want it.


----------



## K1RBY (Sep 22, 2003)

i have a tip and i vote NO.. this is because of 2 reasons.. 1. its is way to pricey for what it does and 2. I let go of the gas when i shift in tip which gives me instant response


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (K1RBY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K1RBY* »_2. I let go of the gas when i shift in tip which gives me instant response

Is it ok to do that?? Just ut of curosity but if theres no clutch, then isnt it ok to keep ur foot on the gas while shifting? cuz thats what the tip mode is for right??


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (K1RBY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K1RBY* »_i have a tip and i vote NO.. this is because of 2 reasons.. 1. its is way to pricey for what it does and 2. I let go of the gas when i shift in tip which gives me instant response

I tried that—letting go of gas before shifting, as if I'm driving a stick but with an invisible clutch—the car does not like that, especially when I got done shifting and give it some gas, judging from the RPM the engine seemed to not be able to figure out where it should be at, and took about 0.5 second after that to shift. 
I might give it a try again tomorrow.


----------



## 47 Angry Llamas (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (aspw)*

I would even put down a small deposit now!


----------



## seattle1.8t (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (47 Angry Llamas)*

the tiptronic is a nice automatic transmission, but it would be greatly improved by a tip chip. I would definetly be interested in this.


----------



## Petercar (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Voted maybe. It would be after my warranty is up, and others have reviewed the product.
I haven't driven the car to much since owning it but while on vacation early this year
I also found there is a way to judge it.


----------



## vdubinn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (seattle1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattle1.8t* »_the tiptronic is a nice automatic transmission, but it would be greatly improved by a tip chip. I would definetly be interested in this.


i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iboozer (Oct 13, 2001)

I would DEFINATELY be interested in a tip chip if one came out!


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I like the 5 speed automatic the way it is, but crisper down shifts would be nice. 
Leaving the foot on the gas makes my tranny shift the quickest by far, and this gives the sport (fuzzy logic) memory to work properly. Anytime I need a quick downshift, manually shift, with foot on the gas throws it in gear the fastest. I can't wait to change AT fluids in my auto box to see how it stands up, only one more year to go.


----------



## Warrior1986 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (okanagan45)*

Put me down for a Tip Chip. I'd love to be able to shift without having to press the kick-down switch.


----------



## prizm77 (Apr 12, 2003)

I would get a tip chip if it was undetectable by dealers, was just a reprogramming of the ecu and had about the same 20hp/30tq increases of other chips


----------



## Hurleysurf24 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (prizm77)*

you owned the second page with that?
This chip will not increase torque or horespower, it is merely a chip that will shorten the length of time between shifts
Our car is at about a .6-.8 on shifts. DSG or whatever its called in audi is .2 second shifts. Thats what the goal is with the tip chipm to get somewhere aroun that time


----------



## gti415 (Jun 13, 2003)

of course id be down for it, what sane tip owner wouldnt?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (prizm77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prizm77* »_I would get a tip chip if it was undetectable by dealers, was just a reprogramming of the ecu and had about the same 20hp/30tq increases of other chips

Please do not confuse this with an ECU chip. There are already versions of ECU chips for our cars (with Tips) that give the same HP/TQ gains as one for a manual, we have not been short-changed there. They however do not change how our cars shift at all.
The "chip" we are talking about is specifically for changing the characteristics of how our transmissions shift. (IE: Delay in Tip mode, Firmness, Carrying Gear Longer and General Timing)
I do agree that it would be good if it was "undetectable" and could even be switched to a stock-like setting. Having it be a reprogram rather than an actual chip would be good too but i'll take what I can get








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks for all of the great feedback all, let's hear some more Q&A.
I'll start... Does anyone know what "language" VW ECU chips are written in? How about TCU chips? I know all of the ECU's are Bosch coded and all of the TCU's are also Bosch (except our MK4 which is Hitachi







) But what are they all written in? Proprietary?


----------



## NFS7 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

just to reiterate: this "TIP CHIP" will only change the shifting patterns of our regular tip trannies. I know many of you have noticed the slow and not so reactive shift of the stock system, and we aim to change that. Whether the coding will allow us to use a "switch" to dynamically flip between stock mode and chipped mode will be determined once we look at the code. if this doesnt yield some more info, Jetta_1.8Tip and I will commit ourselves to this cause until further information can be derived. remember folks, we are all pioneers here in this project


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re:*

~Bumptronic~
Sent out emails to every chip tuner known. I have received some semi-positive feedback from a couple.
No response from GIAC or APR though


----------



## boxer_21 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Warrior1986)*

No, if you wanted performance, you should have gotten a standard transmission.
If you don't know how to drive one, its not hard to learn, millions have done it before


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (boxer_21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer_21* »_No, if you wanted performance, you should have gotten a standard transmission.
If you don't know how to drive one, its not hard to learn, millions have done it before









Sorry but did you feel it to be that necessary to come into a clearly marked Tiptronic topic and start slinging sh|t? If you love your manual so much why don't you go drive it and not waste your/our time posting here.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (boxer_21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer_21* »_No, if you wanted performance, you should have gotten a standard transmission.
If you don't know how to drive one, its not hard to learn, millions have done it before









Stupid for you to allude to the fact that because we drive Tiptronics we don't know how to drive a standard transmission. I've had 7 cars since I was 16, and this is my *FIRST* automatic!! By the way, if you're so concerned with performance, why did you buy a FWD car. Everyone knows that you need AWD or RWD to have a true performance car. J/K


----------



## aspw (May 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_
Sorry but did you feel it to be that necessary to come into a clearly marked Tiptronic topic and start slinging sh|t? If you love your manual so much why don't you go drive it and not waste your/our time posting here.

Well said!


----------



## 1.8T180hp (May 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I would be interested. I just don't race or really have a need for a fast gear change. My only reason would be for the life of the tranny. I would have to hear a lot of good things about it, especially comfort.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (1.8T180hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T180hp* »_My only reason would be for the life of the tranny.

That's a good point that hasn't been touched on enough yet. Although there is no solid evidence that a chip like this would specifically prolong the life of a Tiptronic there is a precedence for firmer shifts in general causing less clutch pack wear, TC abuse and lower temps. (I'll try to find a paper on this)
I do remember a story from a quite a few years ago about a long term study done on Ford Automatics. I believe the 2 cars used were a Crown Vic and a Lincoln Town Car. Since both at the time had about the same HP/TQ and the same tranny. It was shown that the Lincolns (with the softer shift characteristics) were having shorter overall tranny lives and repairs. Since both cars were high production and typical high mileage the test group data was strong. 
Now I imagine that the differences in how they shifted may not have been all computer controlled at the time and could have had small hardware differences the point is almost the same: Firmer shifts are better and can provide less wear.
I believe that when GIAC did have the smidgen of Audi Tip Chip info on their site (can't find it now) they did mention something about less wear and/or heat. I sure wish they would comment on any of this.... sigh
Thoughts?... Anyone?


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I think of a tip chip as more of a safety issue. I can't tell you how many times I've punched it to get out of someone's way, only to be even longer in the intersection, etc. because my tranny is trying to make up it's mind what gear it should use.
yeah, it's getting really old. Actually, it was nice when I had all my mods on, because I had the power to get out of the way in any gear, so the tranny just let me do that. Now, it's like the tranny is trying to compensate for an engine that doesn't have the power I am asking for. The worst thing is that it takes so long for the tranny to decide what gear to drop down to that it's been a little dangerous a few times because instead of moving, I'm just hangin out right where I don't want to be.


----------



## zlt (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I picked maybe. Depending on how much a DSG Golf V would cost, I'd probably consider that before purchasing a Tip Chip.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (zlt)*

A DSG would be sweet but I'll save that for my 2007 RS4








Anyway.... any more thoughts anyone? There is more to discuss i'm sure!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

I get the feeling that some of the "No" votes are from jealous manual owners







trying to alter the data a bit. 
Really though, 9 votes "No" but only 2-3 actual posts to support them.
Regardless, I see 52 "Yes, Definitely" votes equaling very real sales possibilities all from only one post in one forum on one VW website (albeit the largest) that is still lacking hard core data/info from a chip tuner. Seems to me there is a market here based on this small sample, I hope someone steps up and helps us. 
*Any reply from a chip tuner would be greatly appreciated 
(positive or negative) *


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

I would definitely buy this!


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (M Diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M Diddy* »_I got rid of my POS Tip for a 5 speed so I have no say in this....









Thanks for the helpful reply. POS.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (boxer_21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer_21* »_No, if you wanted performance, you should have gotten a standard transmission.
If you don't know how to drive one, its not hard to learn, millions have done it before









OK, whatever. I got tired of shifting my manual only VR6 Jetta on the 5 freeway in Los Angeles. Where do you live?
-BruinToo


_Modified by BruinToo at 4:35 PM 12-1-2003_


----------



## GreenEyedBandit (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I'd definately get a tip chip!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

~Bumptronic~
*64* said Definitely Yes
*9* said Maybe (with more info)
IMO that's quite a few possible sales considering how few MK4 Tips there are around here and how little info was given. I know in the "big picture" it may not be that many but I have seen products with less obvious interest make it to market. My guess is there are a lot more potential sales around here and elsewhere.
Please.... if you a chip tuner and reading this please respond.


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

DEFINATELY WITHOUT A DOUBT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUMPTRONIC...haha...i luv it


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I thought about Tip-chipping my Passat but would love to test drive one first if possible. Would definitely be interested in a tip chip for Mk4, assuming it works w/ Ups.



_Modified by sg207ptg at 12:58 AM 1-2-2004_


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (sg207ptg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sg207ptg* »_Would definitely be interested in a tip chip for Mk4, assuming it works w/ Ups.

Should work well with any ECU chip or even stock but I hope this next generation could somehow be tailored to one or even many specific chips.


----------



## DubRacer223 (Oct 1, 2001)

For no more than $250 I would deffinately be in for a tip chip!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

~Bumptronic~
71 have said Definitely Yes
9 said Maybe (with more info)

Please.... if you are chip tuner and reading this please respond no matter what the answer is at least we will know if we have any hope.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I would buy one in a heartbeat, assuming it was priced similarily to the current longitudal part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW - This is not the first "We want a tip chip" thread.


_Modified by Hostile at 11:20 AM 1-18-2004_


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (f00led)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f00led* »_I drive 100% of the time in Tip mode, I don't let it shift itself.

You do realize that your car still shifts when it's in Tip right...? It will shift down to keep from stalling and shift up if you hold it at red line long enough.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Hostile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hostile* »_BTW - This is not the first "We want a tip chip" thread.


It's not the first but it's the only one that's been around lately and I think the last one was mine too







There seems to be a market for one but it also seems that everyone is too busy with other more important projects... Sigh.....


----------



## _Dubin_ (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I had the GAIC TIP chip in my old S4. Sure it made a difference, but biggest place that I noticed any change "was in my wallet" 
Not bashin just sharin!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (_Dubin_)*

No doubt, I hope anyone interested understands that. This is surely no replacement for ECU programming or any other power adders. It does however help us use the power we do make.
Most of us chose a Tiptronic knowing full well that we'd be the underdog and it's an uphill fight from here to earn respect







Drivetrain loss on an auto is an unfortunate side effect to the convenience. We can however make the best of it and let the aftermarket community know that we still have money to spend and that we are an audience ready to support the tuner willing to step up and service us.
 _steps down from wobbly soapbox_


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_Most of us chose a Tiptronic knowing full well that we'd be the underdog and it's an uphill fight from here to earn respect







Drivetrain loss on an auto is an unfortunate side effect to the convenience. We can however make the best of it and let the aftermarket community know that we still have money to spend and that we are an audience ready to support the tuner willing to step up and service us.
 _steps down from wobbly soapbox_ 

AMEN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everytime somebody gets in my car or drives it they cant believe how quick it is for being a Tiptronic...they actually show ALOT of respect for it after taking a ride or driving it:thumbup: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

definitly would be interested in something to help the performance of my Tiptronic.


----------



## Sunsmoker (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (1stVR6)*

Wouldn't it just have been easier to get a stick?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Nope and besides the easy way is for pu**ies








Thanks for your valuable input. Wouldn't it just have been easier to find something better to do on a Sunday morning than post some weak slam in an obviously Tiptronic only topic? 
Sigh... no respect for the Tip,
We're like the Black Sheep of the MK4 crowd or is it the 2.0?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

i'd DEFINITELY buy it if i could also fix this jerky ass tip trans of mine..... i dunno if other people have this problem but mine sometimes jerks when shifting up and w/ a 5 speed... its shifting quite a bit... so if it could help that i'd DEFINITELY buy it... if it didn't but did everything else i'd let other ppl buy it first and then decide... but most likely yes because that stupid lag almost makes using the tiptronic worthless


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (flashback)*

Have you ever tried to reset it with a Vag-Com?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*








don't got a vagcom, but i've tried the thing w/ disconnecting hte battery overnight... and that doesn't relaly help


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

a tip chip seems like a really good idea, I'd love to make my shifts quicker in tip mode
I would hope that it also makes it less jerky I heard the only other way is to replace your tranny mounts with some stronger ones
I hope somebody comes through and makes something for us tip owners
Peace


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_







don't got a vagcom, but i've tried the thing w/ disconnecting hte battery overnight... and that doesn't relaly help

You really need to find a Vag and someone that knows how to use it. The "Tip Reset" with the Vag has been proven to help a variety of issues including what you are describing. 
Also do the throttle reset for better response if you want. (hold the pedal down for 10 sec with the car on but not running, let go then start) Our Tips really seem to respond well to this IMO although it doesn't seem to last.


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

i havent had a go at trying to re-program my tip with a VAG yet...i think i may try and give it a go this weekend...its starting to get somewhat nice out and i can open it up alittle without having to worry about bad road condtitions...
i am not 100% sure on what "code" i should re-program it to?? or where i go to re-program it...i am assuming the AUTO TRANS. button??
Also, i am going to try and get a dyno in on the APR v2 ko3 software before i upgrade to the APR Ko4 software(JUST THE SOFTWARE...not turbo YET)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

hey do u htink theres any way my dealer might find it in their hearts to do this for me? do you know if this is a common proceedure that they might b familiar w/? my dealer IS a pretty mod friendly dealer so they not so conservative....


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (flashback)*

if they are mod friendly then you have a chance at it...but you have NO CHANCE IN HELL if they aren't...haha...they might void your warranty for just asking


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Mk418TDUB)*

It's not really reprogramming or any different code it's just resetting the default values or something.


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Mk418TDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk418TDUB* »_i havent had a go at trying to re-program my tip with a VAG yet...i think i may try and give it a go this weekend...its starting to get somewhat nice out and i can open it up alittle without having to worry about bad road condtitions...
i am not 100% sure on what "code" i should re-program it to?? or where i go to re-program it...i am assuming the AUTO TRANS. button??
Also, i am going to try and get a dyno in on the APR v2 ko3 software before i upgrade to the APR Ko4 software(JUST THE SOFTWARE...not turbo YET)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here's a thread I made a while back on initializing basic settings with a vag-com, for us tiptronic folk. This is what you guys are referring to as a re-code or reset.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=847221


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (sjoback)*

Thanks bro...ill take a look at it and give it a go if i get some free time over the weekend...ill let you all know the results i came up with...maybe even some block 115's and block 120's to amaze all you tippers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2k3TitaniumSE (Dec 28, 2003)

I say go for it...it's very good...from.8 to .2 in shifting...wow!...but you can't chip an auto mkIV?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (2k3TitaniumSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3TitaniumSE* »_but you can't chip an auto mkIV?








Not sure what you meant for sure but yes there are a few ECU chip choices for Tiptronic MKIV's. Just not a TCU Chip... yet!!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

i wonder if anyone is still listening to this thread.... i mean i think the consensus is if it could reduce the time to .2 ..... maybe help out the jerkiness in the shifting(if not by other means)... and wasn't a huge hastle and something that dealers coudn't easily detect people would buy it.... it would simply need good advertising since most tiptronic owners are just ur average stock vw's who probably don't look arround places like this much and wouldn't think to go to some preformance company to fix this plague of our tiptronic tranny's..... i would have that if at all, giac would have done this by now.... they came out late 2001... and here we are in 2004 and no tip chip.... so i've pretty much given up hope...


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

I have had some email and IM feedback from at least 3 tuners that said this is a product they would be willing to explore but they are all just too busy with other new releases. I know that the Audi and Passat versions were never huge sellers either yet they seem to have found time to develop them. The biggest problem were are facing is the fact that VW switched to Hitachi coding on the TCU vs Bosch. If they had just stuck with their tried and true base software we prob would have had this already.
I wouldn't give up hope yet but it sure isn't very encouraging.
I just wish one of them would post a reply publicly.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

eh... lets just face it... its not going to happen.... as i said they've had two years to do it.... and they haven't.... and hte MKV's will be out in not to long so i'm sure they're going to be focusing on them..


----------



## marled (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_
Here's a thread I made a while back on initializing basic settings with a vag-com, for us tiptronic folk. This is what you guys are referring to as a re-code or reset.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=847221


Sorry to be drifting off topic here, but i wanted to add that i used to do the vagcom transmission basic setting initialization every 2-3 months on my wife's 02 tip gti to get rid of harsh 3-4 upshift and indecisive shift behavior. However since replacing a faulty temp sensor in the engine, the bad tranny behavior has gone away. Not sure if there's a correlation in there.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Yes, there definitely is a correllation between coolant temp and transmission shift points. So it's perfectly plausible that replacing the coolant temp sensor has cured your harsh shifts.


----------



## Wags (Aug 14, 2001)

This is an interesting read, I don't own a tip but do work for the Japanese vehicle manufacturer that owns JATCO (N****N and M***A). And we don't even use the JATCO in our own vehicles becasue of the same problems mentioned here. Most Japanese vehicles are now running AISIN trannies which are owned by T****A. 
Software being changed to Hitachi would make sense a Japanese company supports a Japanese company.
Personally I won't own anything with a JATCO tranny, now if VW had selected AISIN that would be another story.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Wags)*

VW is using AISIN now, the new DSG in the '04.5 Beetle TDI is built by them and the word is that the MKV Automatic (whatever that will be) will be AISIN also.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

The MkV uses 6-speed transmission across the board; manual, DSG and conventional automatic. The 6-speed automatic is currently only available in the New Beetle Convertible here in the U.S., and it is indeed manufactured by Aisin. As mentioned above, the 5-speed Tiptronic is also manufactured by Aisin.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Yes, there definitely is a correllation between coolant temp and transmission shift points. So it's perfectly plausible that replacing the coolant temp sensor has cured your harsh shifts.

i'm going to mention this to my dealer as a possible solution to my prob... is there anything special or specific about this? just the regualr coolant temperature sensor?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

There are some faulty coolant temp sensors around. They don't really cause any real problems, but lead to rough idles, bad cold temperature operating characteristics, and in the case of Tiptronic equipped cars, the former instances can definitely cause rough shifting.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_As mentioned above, the 5-speed Tiptronic is also manufactured by Aisin.

Not the current ones yet I don't believe.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Really, I thought it was Aisin. Who is the manufacurer then?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Jatco


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_There are some faulty coolant temp sensors around. They don't really cause any real problems, but lead to rough idles, bad cold temperature operating characteristics, and in the case of Tiptronic equipped cars, the former instances can definitely cause rough shifting.

wow... u just described my car... i really hope this is the case i'll let you all know how it turns out w/ the dealer.... btw did u find the faulty sensor by a CEL? or was there some hiddne code thrown? or did you just suspect it was malfunctioning?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I don't have a GTI 1.8T Tiptronic, so I don't have any firsthand experience with these problems. However, if you search around on this forum you're bound to find the issues I described.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

~Bumptronic~
A little bump for any new Tiptronic owning members and to hopefully get some kind of public response from one of the "chip tuners".
It seems there are quite a few of us that would be willing to pay for this product and this is only a small slice of the potential market. "Tip-Chips" were made for other vag cars for what seems like an even smaller market.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *Poll Results* »_
*Yes, I would definitely buy a "Tip-Chip" * (81%, 100 votes) 

*No, I definitely would not buy a "Tip-Chip" * (9%, 12 votes) 

*Maybe, I'd need to hear more about it first * (8%, 11 votes) 

(123 total votes) 


100 Definite customers and 12 maybes don't merit any reply at all from any chip tuner?


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

100 buyers @ $500 each= a profitable item IMO...
plus im sure once it comes out alot more will jump on it also...
not sure what these chip tuners mean when they say there isnt a market for them







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SpooledAWP)*

Actually I haven't had one of them say that directly. Mostly they do not respond at all or they just say they are too busy with other projects.


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I have been told by 2 specific chip tuners, "there isnt enough of a market for them"


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SpooledAWP)*

I wish they would come here and say it publicly then. ~Sigh~


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I also inquired directly to GIAC about a Tip chip over a year ago when I bought my wife a Tiptronic 2002 1.8T...I got the same answer...they said maybe in the future...and we have other things we are working on...I gave them my info and asked them to contact me when it was available...I guess they figure it is a small market...I have a GIAC motor chip sitting around from my '01 GTi that I yanked after I upgraded...a $300 tranny chip to go with it would definitely make it worth taking a trip to have the motor chip installed and reflashed for the newer car


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (kevinmw)*

housten we have some interest from a tuner...ill let you guys guess which one














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SpooledAWP)*

Come on now... you can't say just that and log off


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*








take a crack at who







youll never guess on the first try


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SpooledAWP)*

I have my guesses but let's keep it to IM for now.


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_I have my guesses but let's keep it to IM for now.









sounds good to me


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SpooledAWP)*

Glad to hear I was right







EDIT: On the FIRST try








We will keep you all posted!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Things may be looking up!!


_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 12:33 AM 4-10-2004_


----------



## gti415 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

NICE! i wanna know too


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (gti415)*

sorry bro...this one is being kept on the dl...as NOTHING is FINAL yet...when things go final...EVERYONE will be sure to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (SpooledAWP)*

hmmm i'll have to admit i'm excited... but plzzzzzzzzzzzz TELL US!


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (flashback)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1340550
COME ON GUYS...POST AND SHOW YOUR INTEREST!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KyVW (May 29, 2002)

Only had my tip for a week, but would definitely purchase a chip that could improve shift times and fimness.


----------



## KyVW (May 29, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Any word on this yet?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (KyVW)*

Waiting to hear myself.... Sigh.... and waiting, and waiting, and....


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

bump


----------



## GttI (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (manasteel)*

bump


----------



## KyVW (May 29, 2002)

bump


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (KyVW)*

bump


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (DubberNix)*

so we have potential interestest from revo.... any other company?


----------



## GTI TurBo 1219 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (flashback)*

I am definetly interested in the TIP CHIP! Giac should make one for the MKIV GTI, I mean they have it for the audis why not for our cars? Oh btw, I'm new here..didn't know there was an automatic forum


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (GTI TurBo 1219)*

yea...unfortunately the transverse tip tranny is completely different the the long. mount tip trans.
so GIAC would have to start from square one in order for them to make a tip chip for us.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Spooled_AWP)*

i mean i've pretty much given up hope on it, atleast for a year or so, however i still don't really know what the effect will be when and if it comes out, i went w/ my mom test driving cars the other day and the tiptronic transmission are sooooo silky smooth on every car we treid, now these are like 40k cars or so, but still, if i could ever experience anythign near that level of smoth power transfer and shifting i would KILL for a tip chip, but once again, it remains to be seen how much a 'tip chip' for us could actually do and whrether some of our problems are physically limited versus software issues


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

Keep in mind that when it comes to automatics smooth and performance are not easy to use in the same sentence. A Tip Chip would certainly not give us smoother shifting. In fact prob quite the opposite, a firm shift is less slippage and less slippage is more power to the ground when you need it.
I don't think that a Tip chip is going to be some miracle but it would make our cars a little more fun to drive (when Tip shifting) plus in theory actually be better for the tranny.
I think we will get one, the question is just when.


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

itll definately come someday...
im doin my part for sure...hopefully ill have something to show for it in the near future.
keep it real http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_In fact prob quite the opposite, a firm shift is less slippage and less slippage is more power to the ground when you need it.


Hm you make a good point, however my tipper shifting into third under low acceleration and still making me feel a jolt... i don't think thats power... more like bad design somewhere... a tranny doesn't have to be jerky to put power to the ground, however i guess our POS tips might have to be







and yes i just dissed the tip, its been getting on my nerves lately, sorry


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

Heh... yeah when I speak of firm shifts being a good thing it's more about what a Tip Chip or aftermaket TC could do... NOT how the stock unit acts.
Give it time... we'll get these things in shape yet but it won't be smoother.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

~Bumptronic


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

hmmm so whoever was sorta in contact with revo... anything new?


----------



## hanzorz (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (flashback)*

i think it would be kool, nothing like a miracle chip but yet another thing to add to the car to make it one step better


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (hanzorz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hanzorz* »_i think it would be kool, nothing like a miracle chip but yet another thing to add to the car to make it one step better









Exactly!!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

well one is available from Dahlback Racing now....
if you buy their ecu chip with the tip chip, the total comes to like 779 or so... as some promotion, however if you just want the tip chip alone your looking at 799... ya i know it makes no sense.... but i guess if your looking for a chip now you might as well go this route, although i'm sure many people have bad things to say about dahlback...


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

I can't find any details on that. I think they just mean that that have ECU software for Tip cars (just like everyone else)
I searched their site and everywhere else and don't see any TCU Chip type applications. If they did have this I'd be VERY surprised. I just can't see a company like them developing such a product.
If you have a link please post it.

EDIT: I see the posts from ND but I still don't quite believe it










_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 9:34 PM 9-2-2004_


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

eh i talked to a guy there... and he seemed VERY confident that it existed.... but no way i can do 779.... so i'll just keep waiting...


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

He may be confident but it's prob based on info that will turn out to be different than it was explained to him.
Call me a pessimist


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_
Call me a pessimist









Just call me when there's one available


----------



## Jules (Oct 6, 2002)

Hmm, a tip chip. I just stumbled onto this forum. I didn't know a chip tip was availabe.
Would it be the same for Aussie cars? I've a 5sp Tip V5 Bora/Jetta. From reading your discussion, this should make it a Hitachi setup as it's a MkIV? I assume my friend's 1.8T Passat would be running Bosch software...
Would the manual shift lever adapter fit?
Thks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Well... The Dahlback "Tip-chip" is still questionable. When facts were requested the replies stopped








Anyway...

Bump for another tuner to step up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Jules)*

damn one or more of these tuners needs to do this
come on revo do turbo and tip!
Peace


----------



## GTI TurBo 1219 (Jan 10, 2004)

Say what? I don't want to go back 5 pages...What is everyone talking about ..Did i hear "TIP CHIP"? If so WHAT ABOUT IT??







I want one!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (GTI TurBo 1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI TurBo 1219* »_Say what? I don't want to go back 5 pages...What is everyone talking about ..Did i hear "TIP CHIP"? If so WHAT ABOUT IT??







I want one!

would make the tiptronic shift faster, possibly smoother, and hopefully make it a little more intelligent, oh and it probably won't ever happen so don't you your hopes up


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Good News!!*
Just received and update from ______, they are definitely working on this project and have made some great progress towards reading and flashing the TCU. No tuning work is done but it's at least a big step in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No ETA yet but I may get some more detailed info before the end of Nov.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_*Good News!!*
Just received and update from ______









hehe and what very credible person is this comming from? i hope its who i think it is...


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

Really
Extremely and
Very
Obviously Credible!!


----------



## chico904 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

please..please...please.... let this happen


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*How's this for an idea....* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I could use some support in convincing some of these places that there is a market worth servicing. 
Everyone interested in a Tip Chip for the MKIV 09A email the top chip people and ask if they plan to make one and when because you are ready to buy now. Also let everyone you know that has a Tiptronic or supports it's advancement to do the same. Don't mention this topic or that someone told you to email or it loses it's impact. Also don't let them see you are emailing their competition as well. I'd resend the email once a week or so until they give you some sort of reply. 
FYI... I think APR is the only one that never bothered to reply to any of the Tip chip related emails I have sent them every few months over the last 2 years







that makes me sad considering I back their ECU chip. All the others have replied at one point or another and one is seriously working on it but I'm sure they could use some reassurance.
Post any replies here 
(except with any content that you feel wasn't meant to be public)
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Maybe it'll help? Who knows..... Can't hurt


----------



## alpharaysmax (Nov 5, 2003)

If this ever comes to fruition, I would definitely be interested as long as it's under US$300. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (alpharaysmax)*

I'd say that's a real good guess at a price.
Send your emails and let them know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Hell yes...
Any more information as of yet from your seemingly
Rambunctiously
Esoteric and 
Variable 
Organization?
I believe the last post on this thread was a month ago and it ended with good news.... what now?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (III Hunter III)*

i wouldn't expect this done for half a year or so.... from my understanding all that we got was a confirmation that they are now working on it.... they're going to have a LOT of work to do..... correct me if i'm wrong... but this is still really far off....


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

I just dropped an email to see if there had been any progress.
We'll see....
Also... Did anyone email all the tuners as I suggested above?
Doubt it


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_I just dropped an email to see if there had been any progress.
We'll see....
Also... Did anyone email all the tuners as I suggested above?
Doubt it










nope







i didn't email them..... its just that i'm still sorta on the fence regarding a tip-chip..... simple because i'm not sure that i would get out of it what i want....
i DID however email the company in question as to whrether or not they would be able to fix the 3-4 shift..... no reply as of yet.... but then again i just used the generic email on their website.... do you have a better way of contacting them? before i pledge my $$$ to buy something and my support there are a few points that i think need to be settled as to exactly what kind of posibilities there are as far as editing the tcu's info.... which i'm sure has yet to be discovered by the big tuners....
i just don't think 'faster' shifts alone is going to make me buy it unless there is a noticeable difference in drag times which results from it.....
its going to have to:
make it shift faster(of course)
fix that jerky 3-4 shift(the only thing i HATE about this transmission, which btw might be caused by a solenoid..... we'll find out soon)
some how adjust the 'adaptation' feature of hte tiptronic....(i don't think its just me.... but as my transmission 'adjusts'... all i notice is it becomes more hesitant and less sure of its shifts.... it tends to hang in gears too long.... and other times shift too soon... which can get really annoying)
i would also hope this is a relatively simply instal, as labor with these kind of things can add up.... anyone know if the tcu is flashable through the obdIIport?


_Modified by flashback at 12:47 AM 11-9-2004_


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Very interesting ideas popping up lately... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1705145
Perhaps a simple Tip-Chip is NOT what we need afterall. A full-on aftermarket "standalone" TCU controler may be possible.


----------



## aprturbo2003 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I'm not going to sit and read all the responses. I am very interested in a tipchip ! I didnt want an auto but I had to compromise with my wive to get the new GLI. If they make a tipchip for the Bosch unit why can't they make one for the Hitachi unit?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_Very interesting ideas popping up lately... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1705145
Perhaps a simple Tip-Chip is NOT what we need afterall. A full-on aftermarket "standalone" TCU controler may be possible.


i sorta read through that post...(although not thoroughly)... and i don't get it.... what makes you think a standalone tcu is even possible?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

Well, I thought about that too but then again.... what makes us think it wouldn't be possible? Somehow stand-alone TCU seems perhaps a bit easier than stand-alone ECU. If you only had to trick our ECU into thinking everything was normal and let the new SATCU work out the shifting it doesn't seem too implausible. 
Combine something like this with some new trans hardware (TC, Valve body, LSD, etc) and we would be looking much better.
Easy? Cheap? Prob not but until we know more I try to stay positive.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Any updates? I'm e-mailing chip companies about the tip-chip tonight. I'll see if I get a reply.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

do we know of any other car other thant hte golf/jetta that uses this same transmission? and i'm just currious... i know we have a pretty damn big user base, however since next year all of the mkv's will be switchign to dsg/dsg variants i'm hoping the company working on it now doesn't dump us for that....
why couldn't vw just use the same passat tip tranny


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I gave it a YES!! I would love to have it react and shift faster to keep my boost up closer to 20psi.. ABD FMIC, Upsolute chip, ABD intake, Greddy exhaust,etc. HAPPILY BOOSTED automatic here. 02 gls 1.8t


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

I think the Sharan uses the 09A but it could be the 09B. Still can't find proof of the differences either.


----------



## LiamMcFee (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I absolutely and without reservation would buy a Tip chip. I just bought my 2003 GTI 1.8T, and I love the car. I have big plans for upgrades, and if it were on the market today, the Tip chip would be in my car tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI TurBo 1219 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (LiamMcFee)*

Hmm...this is the tiptronic thread....does anyone know if a turbo upgrade would be possible for our trannys? maybe a K04? If so...which K04? K04-01? k04-23(TT225)? Any idea how much hp and torque our tranny can hold at the crank? I'm thinking of a turbo upgrade..but then we are very limited...so K04 is the best bet....


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (GTI TurBo 1219)*

A few are working on Tip projects now. Watch the Auto Trans forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=574


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I heard that GIAC has a tip chip for our cars
for around $200
anyone know about this??


----------



## GTI TurBo 1219 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*

Are you sure? I thought they were still in development...Let me call jeff moss and find out.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (GTI TurBo 1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI TurBo 1219* »_Are you sure? I thought they were still in development...Let me call jeff moss and find out.









call jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my buddy said his cousin had a tip chip installed by jeff on his 1.8t
Peace


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*

this is news to me...if its out for the MK4 tip tranny


----------



## GTI TurBo 1219 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Spooled_AWP)*

who here (if the chip really exists) would buy it in a heart beat?







I would







Someone get jeff moss on to this thread...


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (GTI TurBo 1219)*

i would like to hear feedback before i took the time to dump some more $$ into my car...like there isnt enough already tied up in it.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Spooled_AWP)*

if there really is a tip chip, im down to be a guinea pig and test it out.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*

If there was I'm very sure I would of heard about it already.
The questions that are starting to come up now are would a "generic" programmed Tip chip really be able to deal with trans mods and bt setups anyway. A somewhat stand-alone or custom programmed TCU is really is prob needed. This was discussed in a few topics but is still another 'vapor-ware" product until I actually see it working.
We will see a solution at some point but who knows what it will turn out to be or from whom


----------



## 1.8Tee (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (K1RBY)*

Quote, originally posted by K1RBY »
2. I let go of the gas when i shift in tip which gives me instant response
Me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_If there was I'm very sure I would of heard about it already.
The questions that are starting to come up now are would a "generic" programmed Tip chip really be able to deal with trans mods and bt setups anyway. A somewhat stand-alone or custom programmed TCU is really is prob needed. This was discussed in a few topics but is still another 'vapor-ware" product until I actually see it working.
We will see a solution at some point but who knows what it will turn out to be or from whom









I'll be calling Jeff Moss on Monday to see what's up
Peace


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*

please do!!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_
I'll be calling Jeff Moss on Monday to see what's up
Peace

Any word?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

doh
I was too caught up discussing the programming issues I'm having with my car
next time I talk to Jeff I'll ask him
Peace


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

i hope that this eventually happens.


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

4spd guy here..

this is what i need for my project


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_doh
I was too caught up discussing the programming issues I'm having with my car
next time I talk to Jeff I'll ask him
Peace

Did you ever get an answer? I'm assuming they do not.


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

anything come of all this ??


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (lax1492)*

you need a 3500 stall to go with that tip chip, and a few this n that to give more trans fluid volume for firmer shifts (AKA A SHIFT KIT).
the ecu will probably have torque management, plenty of delays, and line pressure control (which will look utterly backwards) to give that smooth ride and wear itself out in 100K lol.
you want something like 0.20 sec desired shift times (aka desired means the ecu desires this not actual) and maybe play around with the lockup converter and shifting so you dont do stupid things like shift at 120mph, that will really tear up clutch packs.

ultimatel you need a stronger trans, oil cooler, shift kit, call level 10 see if they'll do it, all the programming in the world isn't going to save a craptastic tranny to begin with


----------



## sanbaifo (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (mrkrad)*

I would certainly be interested. I was just reading this http://www.clubb5.com/information/tipchip.shtml today, got excited about it, and then found that there isn't one available for our cars.


----------



## RIVWMKIV (May 27, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (M Diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M Diddy* »_I got rid of my POS Tip for a 5 speed so I have no say in this....









So why did you even vote?







This is for Tiptronic owners to see if they are interested.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (RIVWMKIV)*

Really... some people are just *******s.
Don't get me started on the stickshift hero crowd...


----------



## asaa (Apr 11, 2005)

I would be in line to buy this the second it came out.
NO JOKE.


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (asaa)*

i would buy it, i hate the delay sometimes and how when i upshift at high rpms in wot it likes to skip 2nd every once in a while


----------



## GreenEyedBandit (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*

any more info on this- this post has been here a while... any progress?


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02vw1.8turbo* »_i would buy it, i hate the delay sometimes and how when i upshift at high rpms in wot it likes to skip 2nd every once in a while









Are you sure it's "skipping" second... are you shifting it with the Tip stick? You could be giving the device too much credit. I think that by the time the computer registers your desire to shift, you're probably already too close to the redline range... maybe the tranny is about to initiate the shift at redline without input (like it is supposed to), but then you give it a tap and it recognizes your desire to shift.. up from the gear it just put you in - whch was 2nd.
I've had it happen to me once or twice


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Reburn)*

the only thing that i can think of that is happening is you are letting 1st gear rev out to redline...which on our tiptronics...the transmission will automatically shift for you at readline...at which point you are ALSO shifting it in tip mode...and since the tranny itself is faster at the shift then you are with the tip paddle...it is shifting up once automatically and then you are shifting into 3rd when you hit it thinkin you are shifting into 2nd.
understand what im saying?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Spooled_AWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spooled_AWP* »_the only thing that i can think of that is happening is you are letting 1st gear rev out to redline...which on our tiptronics...the transmission will automatically shift for you at readline...at which point you are ALSO shifting it in tip mode...and since the tranny itself is faster at the shift then you are with the tip paddle...it is shifting up once automatically and then you are shifting into 3rd when you hit it thinkin you are shifting into 2nd.
understand what im saying?

Ive done that once. Basically you are telling the TCU to shift, after it has already made the decision to shift on its own. Thus this is 2 upshifts at once. It DOES happen. If you are that close to redline, just let the tip do its thing and dont shift.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Long time, no here









Bringing this back from the dead


----------



## an204421 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*

does anyone know if this has been made or is being worked on fo the 4 speed auto from the mk4. I would dfinately buy on if they made it.


----------



## jdubbin_81 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (an204421)*

bump for an answer


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (jdubbin_81)*

my tip transmission is slowly dying!
somebody help


----------



## Warrior1986 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (TANiK)*

Man, this is one ancient thread.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Warrior1986)*

Yup - but a great one at that.


----------



## cannedbobs (May 7, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

please please make this product it is badly needed.


----------



## III Hunter III (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (cannedbobs)*

PLEASE OH GOD


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Tiptronic Owners, Please Vote... Product Interest Feeler (Warrior1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Warrior1986* »_Man, this is one ancient thread.

Oh Yeah.... Real Old


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't see anyone taking the time to program one, but I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Warrior1986 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (FreeRideJunkie)*

I'd be interested if the thing would be able to deliver, i.e. smoother, faster shifts, handle torque or limit it for people who want to go BT, etc.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Warrior1986)*

Talked with Jeff Moss yesterday and the reason there is no Tip Chip for our cars is that the transmission is built by Hitachi and not Bosch, like all other trannies that have already had a tip chip designed for them.
Moss also stated that due to this fact it would take about 6 months before a chip would come to the market due to R&D. The other limiting factor is that Moss and others like him feel that the Hitachi unit is built fairly well and if there was a tip chip designed what would be its overall purpose.
I will be sending a couple of links regarding this topic to Moss who will take a look at what I was talking about and possibly respond in greater detail himself or will let the guys over at GIAC chime in on the subject.


----------



## knowledge Self (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

do you have any more info on this subject at hand.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (knowledge Self)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knowledge Self* »_do you have any more info on this subject at hand.

I have not heard back and not sure if I will. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## AshleesGLI (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

I think it would be cool if the "tip chip" left the "D" mode alone and made the tiptronic mode as aggressive as possible. I also think It would be cool if they could figure out how to make it so that when you leave your foot on the floor in TIP mode and upshifted it would automaticly decrease throttle while shifting so I could here the BOV and possibly it would be better for the tranny with less torque on it when it's trying to shift







. I am down for it no matter what it does though, because anything is better than this http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I think reasonable price should be around $250.


----------



## AshleesGLI (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (AshleesGLI)*

I also would like it to not shift at redline. That sucks. I want so bad to be able to hit a rev limiter in tip. I noticed If I put it in 2 or 3(not tip mode) It will hit redline. So I know it's possible to program it like that.
-mike
*subscribed*


----------



## illmeltxwithyou (Apr 27, 2007)

nice post. Im in all the way!


----------



## CrossVw (Jun 12, 2008)

150% in on the tip chip 90% of my miles is high way and i drive in tip everyday then when im on the phone slap right into drive someone get this going!!


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would like a Tip chip but I dont see it in the near future. The closest thing now is to get a custom torque converter and a machined valve body to get those firmer faster shifts. Atleast thats what I did. You can also get your transmission machined to cool it better along with custom clutch packs.
All of those items you can purchase from IPT Performance.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (heuer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuer21* »_I would like a Tip chip but I dont see it in the near future. The closest thing now is to get a custom torque converter and a machined valve body to get those firmer faster shifts. Atleast thats what I did. You can also get your transmission machined to cool it better along with custom clutch packs.
All of those items you can purchase from IPT Performance.

Doesn't sound as cheap as Tip chip







I wonder what kind of $ those upgrades cost...


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
Doesn't sound as cheap as Tip chip







I wonder what kind of $ those upgrades cost...

any info/prices on IPT work?


----------

